# Crete: Zeus, Europa, Minoans



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Zakros









Spinalonga

















Knossos









Rimondi Fountain








Morosini Fountain


















Samaria Gorge (Longest in Europe)

















NorthWest Crete









Venetian Castle









Matala Caves (Famous Hippies Caves) It was an ancient Roman cemetery!

























Nudism in Crete is popular









Elounda









Arcadi Monastery









Museum









Chania









Octopus





























Famous Vai palm beach


























Elafonnisi









































The Birth of Zeus in the Diktian Cave:









The Minotaur and the Labyrinth, Theseus and Ariadne:









Daedalus and Icarus:









The Abduction of Europa
Europa was brought by Zeus to Crete, the place of origin of the European culture.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

wonderful photos,really and what a cute animal this is..:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

That animal propably ( not sure however ) its the native goat to the island of Crete, The "kri-kri"  Very impressive animals.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, Crete is brilliant!
I have never been though.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

The Kri-kri (Capra aegagrus creticus), is considered a subspecies of Wild Goat, and exists only in Crete.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The kri-kri is so cute!
Look at the smile!


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Just found a video from tourists in Samaria Gorge. It seems that kri kris are friendly.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Minos palace is in my list :yes: I have to take a wire to be able to come back home? :?


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

^^
Unfortunately yes, and a girl to help you out of course, Ariadne would fit it


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Ariadne sounds nice :happy:kay:


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Some more photos enjoy!

Crete Four Seasons

March 2006 - Samaria Gorge









Winter Sitia









Winter Arcadi









Cliff Jumping









nice hotel









starter in Matala









Going down from Crete to China


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Crete is also a great place for canyoning!! :nuts:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Crete is a nice place with very friendly people. Unfortunately there isn't a lot of vegetation. The Turks apparently burned down the whole place.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Quintana said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a lot of vegetation. The Turks apparently burned down the whole place.


:lol:
Never heard that explanation before. Although you are Dutch it seems that you have access to better historical sources about Greece than I have.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

What the .......?


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah , im going to Crete .


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> :lol:
> Never heard that explanation before. Although you are Dutch it seems that you have access to better historical sources about Greece than I have.


A greek guide told me that. It could have been the infamous Greek Turkophobia talking of course.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Map of Crete


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Chania or Hania city


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

“Minoans” are included in the title of this thread. Well, I am going to reveal a truth that is not pleasant for many Greeks. Minoan civilization had nothing to do with Greek civilization, as their language was completely different from Greek.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minoan_civilization


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

skyskrapas said:


> Map of Crete


Gavdos, south of Cret is the island were Saint Paul had arrive after a great storm :rock:


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

nastyathenian said:


> “Minoans” are included in the title of this thread. Well, I am going to reveal a truth that is not pleasant for many Greeks. Minoan civilization had nothing to do with Greek civilization, as their language was completely different from Greek.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minoan_civilization



Well, I am very pleased, another language, great mystery!!  

The Phaistos Disc (Phaistos Disk, Phaestos Disc) is a curious archaeological find, likely dating to the middle or late Minoan Bronze Age. Its purpose and meaning, and even its original geographical place of manufacture, remain disputed, making it one of the most famous mysteries of archaeology. The unique object is now on display at the archaeological museum of Herakleion in Crete, Greece.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

_The Minoans were the first advanced civilization in Europe. Who were they? What language did the speak? Why did they disappear?_ :dunno:

The Heraclion historical museum seems to have a couple of "El Greco" Paintings. "El Greco Crete -Toledo trip"









El Greco: The Movie (2007) trailer (In Theatres October 18th 2007)
A Greek-Spanish-Hungarian co-production, Music by Vangelis




Set in the 16th century, El Greco's search for freedom, and love, ranges from the courts of Crete and Venice to Toledo in Spain. Here he is confronted by his greatest adversary the Holy Inquisition.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

This is Agios Nikolaos city


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Agios Nikolaos has always made me want to visit Crete!


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a representation of Knossos Palace of the Minoans. It is the first building in the world which had complete sewage system. (1700 and 1400 BC)









The Palace of Knossos is the monumental symbol of Minoan civilisation, due to its construction, use of luxury materials, architectural plan, advanced building techniques and impressive size.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Vai Palm Beach


----------



## gkpapad (Sep 28, 2016)

Knossos 2020/05


----------



## gkpapad (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## gkpapad (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## gkpapad (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## gkpapad (Sep 28, 2016)




----------

